# My Gel Nails * Pics *



## Firebabe (Dec 20, 2007)

Ugh I cant type well
Just got then filled ... they dont break and I feel naked without them
Once they grow out a bit ( 1 week) the white part looks better

What you think?


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 20, 2007)

They're very nice. Is the tip itself a french manicure with gel on top or did they paint them? I used to have tips. I took them off when I started my Biology classes last year I felt so naked without them. 

I thought I had horrible nail beds, my nails just wouldn't grow. I tried all types of nail growth products. I found that regular calcium base and a tough nail overcoat worked best and now my nails are nice and healthy.


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 20, 2007)

The Tips are painted on


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow! They look great!


----------



## fingie (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice!  I'm a bartender so I have to get white tips or the polish will chip off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But it's okay because that's one less thing I need to worry about I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like the shiny-ness of the gels though!


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 20, 2007)

nice tat's how many do you have?


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 20, 2007)

pretty!


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 20, 2007)

5 really nice ones are you refering to the bunk one on my finger? hehe Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlimSugar* 

 
_nice tat's how many do you have?_


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Firebabe* 

 
_5 really nice ones are you refering to the bunk one on my finger? hehe_

 

the bunk?? Yeah, and the nice one on your arm! Cool, I have 5 too I wanna get one more and I think my addiction is over!!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 22, 2007)

nice


----------

